

Linden Lab CEO responds to Lively, says Second Life UI will be simplified - ilamont
http://is8.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/10/linden-lab-ceo-responds-lively-and-vivaty

======
nym
A better UI would go a long way, but they missed their chance. There isn't
going to be a big swell in MMO worlds for a while that aren't game-centric.
The idea has, and will resurface, probably when the next big technical hurdles
in modeling and rendering are overcome. My guess is that it won't be Second
Life making those advances either.

------
jfornear
Basically they are just adding a "get naked" button.

